# Beckhoff TwinCat PLC zu empfehlen?



## drfunfrock (14 August 2004)

Wir wollen unsere alte Phoenix-Contact-SPS beseitigen, weil Phoenix es einem unmöglich macht, freundlich zu bleiben, wenn man so einfache Fragen hat,  wie z.B. nach dem Preis für die Programmiersoftware und man nach der 3. Anfrage immer noch keinen bekam, weil die einem nicht erzählen wollten, dass dabei auch die Hardware getauscht werden muss.

Da fiel mein Blick auf die SoftSPS von Beckhoff TwinCat PLC. Die Programmierumgebung sieht recht aufgeräumt aus. Nur müssen wir unsere Interbusslaves über eine PCI-Karte an den PC koppeln. Hat jemand mit der Konfiguration Erfahrung? Ist der Betrieb von TwinCat PLC zuverlässig?


----------



## zotos (15 August 2004)

*TwinCAT = CoDeSys*

Hallo drfunfrock,
Das Bekhoff TwinCAT System ist was Die Programmier Oberfläche an geht ein CoDeSys Derivat von 3S (http://www.3s-software.com)
Ich finde die Konfiguration der Steuerung E/A Ebene ist ganz gut gelungen. Was mir schmerzlich fehlt ist ein gutes Buch um eine Grundlage zu schaffen. Die online Hilfe ist nicht "sehr gut" aber "wirklich brauchbar".
Soweit ich weis hat Beckhoff hat das TwinCAT System aber konsequent in die Eigene Produktpalette integriert.


----------



## Kurt (15 August 2004)

Hallo,
setzen zwar Beckhoff Komponenten ein, TwinCAT kenne ich selber nur vom 'spielen'. In meinem Umfeld, wird es aber eingesetzt.

Mir selber gefällt das System sehr gut.
Wie zotos schon anführt, die E/A Integration ist sehr gut gelungen.

Von den Anwendern die ich kenne schimpft keiner.
Sicherlich wird auch nur mit Wasser gekocht, das Wasser ist jedoch sauber. Auch das Zusammenspiel mit der (wenn man sie braucht) VISU ZenOn von CopaData soll 'sauberst' sein.

Ein Kollege hat vor (sind schon) 3 Jahren einen Test mit SoftSPS'en unter Windoof gemacht. TwinCAT war die einzige die 'rumpelfrei' lief.

Note: sehr empfehlenswert!

Kurt


----------



## drfunfrock (15 August 2004)

*Re: TwinCAT = CoDeSys*



			
				zotos schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo drfunfrock,
> Das Bekhoff TwinCAT System ist was Die Programmier Oberfläche an geht ein CoDeSys Derivat von 3S (http://www.3s-software.com)
> Ich finde die Konfiguration der Steuerung E/A Ebene ist ganz gut gelungen. Was mir schmerzlich fehlt ist ein gutes Buch um eine Grundlage zu schaffen. Die online Hilfe ist nicht "sehr gut" aber "wirklich brauchbar".
> Soweit ich weis hat Beckhoff hat das TwinCAT System aber konsequent in die Eigene Produktpalette integriert.



*Super, danke!* Ja, dass mit dem Buch ist so eine Sache. Ich bin ganz frisch mit der Automatisierungstechnik konfrontiert worden (Ich komme eher von der FPGA- und Microcontrollerprogrammierung her) und habe mir 2 Bücher gekauft. Dass eine von Zastrow ist eine Katastrophe, weil das Thema Softwareengineering unter den Tisch fällt und Automaten grösstenteils asynchron beschrieben werden. Das andere war etwas alt und kannte ST noch nicht, aber ansonsten war es sehr gut. Hier etwas gutes zu bekommen ist nicht sehr leicht. Insbesondere das AWL noch ernstgenommen wird, kann ich überhaupt nicht verstehen. Aber da ist wohl Siemens mit Step7 nicht ganz unschuldig. Ich habe mir mal Step7 einmal anschauen können und dachte nur, dass ist ja schlimmer als der 5 Jahre alte Kram von Phoenix.


----------



## drfunfrock (15 August 2004)

Kurt schrieb:
			
		

> Von den Anwendern die ich kenne schimpft keiner.
> Sicherlich wird auch nur mit Wasser gekocht, das Wasser ist jedoch sauber. Auch das Zusammenspiel mit der (wenn man sie braucht) VISU ZenOn von CopaData soll 'sauberst' sein.
> Kurt



Auch dir sei Dank für die Rückmeldung. Für mich sind das wertvolle Infos.


----------



## Runtime (19 Oktober 2004)

setzen mittlerweile auch ab und zu mal eine Twin Cat ein bzw. von Wago gibt es die gleiche - heißt nur anders...

Find die eigentlich auch ganz geil - weil sie halt sau klein ist...

Wenn ich da an die CL150 denke - ist die Beckhoff kleiner und von der Programmierung her leistungsfähiger - weil halt Codesys....

Zum Programmiern allgemein :

Am Besten ins kalte Wasser springen - mußte ich auch

Hatte zwar in der Ausbildung SPS gemacht - aber keine kompletten Stationen programmiert...

Irgendwann hatte aber kein Programmierer Zeit die eine Station zu programmieren und da mußte ich her halten ... hatte zwar am Anfang meine schwierigkeiten aber mittlerweil hab ich bestimmt schon an die 100 Stationen programmiert und bin so weit auch mehr als fit ;-)

Man lernt es echt am Besten , wenn man halt ne Station zu programmieren hat - da treten dann Probleme auf , an die man nie gedacht hätte - aber irgendwann findet man ein Lösung...Und beim nächsten mal passiert einem dieses Problem nicht mehr...

CIP - continues improvement prozess - oder so , gell ;-)

( insider für die Bosch´ler )


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2005)

*Buch zu Twincat !!!*

Hallo,

Sucht doch einfach mal in Google  nach dem Handbuch  „codesys_v23_d.pdf“ (450 Seiten). Die beschriebene Oberfläche und deren Funktionalität  ist mit Twincat 2.8 bzw 2.9 nahezu Identisch.

Ein einstieg fällt damit nicht mehr schwer.

Gruss bootleg


----------



## drfunfrock (11 März 2005)

*Re: Buch zu Twincat !!!*



			
				bootleg schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Sucht doch einfach mal in Google  nach dem Handbuch  „codesys_v23_d.pdf“ (450 Seiten). Die beschriebene Oberfläche und deren Funktionalität  ist mit Twincat 2.8 bzw 2.9 nahezu Identisch.
> 
> Ein einstieg fällt damit nicht mehr schwer.



Ich mittlerweile fertig


----------



## zotos (12 März 2005)

@drfunfrock:


> Ich mittlerweile fertig


wie ist es gelaufen gib doch mal einen anwender bericht.


----------



## Kurt (12 März 2005)

@zotos
http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2830


----------



## ajbauer (28 November 2006)

Die TwinCAT Soft-SPS ist wirklich brauchbar. Die Online Hilfe muss man natürlich lesen und etwas experimentieren. Die Soft-SPS ist im Prinzip ein Windows Dienst der unter Echtzeitpriorität läuft. Die Software kann man auf der Beckhoff Seite downloaden und lässt sich nach Ablauf der 30 Tage Testzeit wieder drüberinstallieren, geht relativ schnell. Auf Dauer ist eine Vollversion natürlich sinnvoll und gewollt. 

Ich programmiere mit der TwinCAT seit ein paar Jahren und hab dafür einige Oberflächen mit Visual Basic 6.0 entwickelt. VB ist IMHO einfach mächtiger als die ganzen SCADA Packete die es so gibt. Falls jemand schnell und auf einfache Weise Oberflächen mit .NET 2.0 und VB oder C# erstellen will, kann er/sie mal hier schaun:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/speedyhmi/

Ist ein Open Source Projekt das ich wenn ich Zeit habe entwickle, es ist frei, auch für kommerzielle Anwendungen. Die Windows-Entwicklungsumgebung VB Express oder C# Express bekommt man ebenfalls gratis beim Herr Microsoft. OPC Server und sowas braucht man dafür nicht, installiertes TwinCAT reicht aus. 

Mein Ziel ist das Erstellen von HMIs / GUIs / Benutzeroberflächen für die TwinCAT so zu vereinfachen und in die .NET Entwicklungsumgebung zu integrieren, dass auch Einsteiger ein HMI damit erstellen können. 

A.J.Bauer


----------



## trinitaucher (29 November 2006)

Ich hatte durch mein Studium die Gelegenheit, bisher die Programmiersysteme "Step7", Schneider Electric "Concept", Phoenix "PCWorx 3", WAGO I/O Pro (CoDeSys) und TwinCAT kennen zu lernen und ich somit nicht "verSiemenst" wurde.

Ich kann TwinCAT vorbehaltlos empfehlen. Vor allem die vielen zusätzlichen Möglichkeiten (von meinen Vorschreibern schon angesprochen) sind sehr gut gelungen. Bis auf einige wenige Ungereimtheiten läuft TwinCAT immer sehr zuverlässig. Die Hardware-Einbindung ist ausgezeichnet und wesentlich einfacher als  bei Step7, dem orignial-CoDeSys oder Concept (dort ist die Ergonomie der Variablenkonfiguration eine mittlere Katastrophe). PCWorx ist hier dem TwinCAT sehr ähnlich.
Man muss jedoch auch klar abgrenzen, dass TwinCAT ne Soft-SPS ist und dementsprechende Abhängigkeiten bestehen. Allerdings läuft TwinCAT mit nahezu jeder Stadard-PC-Hardware.

Das neue *"Beckhoff Information System 2.0"* ist auch zu empfehlen. Es gibt nun auch eine Anleitung, wie man eigene Hilfe-Seiten erstellen kann.
Zum CoDeSys "lernen" bietet sich aber vielleicht eher die oben angesprochene CoDeSys-Hilfe an.
Die Bücher von Zastrow z.B. sind nur sehr eingeschränkt zu gebrauchen, da sie sich voll auf Step7 konzentrieren, die Probleme dadurch aber nur am Rande beschrieben werden.


----------



## Fx64 (30 November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

habe schon seit einigen Jahren TwinCAT sowohl mit kleinen Controllern bis hin zum HighEnd-IPC im Einsatz. Ich denke, derzeit gibt es kein anderes System mit dieser Bandbreite an Möglichkeiten ( Programmierung, IO, Kommunikation, etc. ) und dieser Leistungsfähigkeit. 

Viele Grüsse


----------



## ajbauer (27 Dezember 2006)

*Änderung des Projektlinks*

Neues Release von jetzt SpeedyHMI (ehemals EasyHMI) ist verfügbar.
http://sourceforge.net/projects/speedyhmi/


----------

